# What vegetables compliment each other well??



## texasgirl (Mar 27, 2006)

I would like to make a veggie lasagna, but, just starting to really try and like some, like, artichoke, eggplant etc..
Which ones would compliment each other and go with red bell peppers?
And what kind of sauce and cheese would go with it besides the ordinary mozz. parm and cottage/ricotta?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 27, 2006)

You could try roasting the veggies before putting them into the lasagna.  Artichokes, eggplant, zucchini, red and green peppers, mushrooms would work well together.

In place of a tomato sauce, a bechamel would work to make you a white lasagna.

Any good melting cheese could work here.  How about a smoked cheese like gouda, cheddar or mozzarella?


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 27, 2006)

i love zuccunini and yellow squash together... in veggie lasagna also agaragus... green peppers,onions,mushrooms.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 27, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmm, thank you, now I'm hungry!! LOL


----------



## mill-maker (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi texasgirl!

This is offtopic but I wanted to say thanks in regards to your post about my pepper mill photo I posted today in the photo gallery. I tried to reply directly to your post in the photo gallery but it seems the system didn't want me to, I don't quite understand that but I'm still new here. Maybe I'll get it figured out I hope. 

Anyway, just wanted to thank you for the compliment and glad you like my work.

David


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 30, 2006)

mill-maker said:
			
		

> Hi texasgirl!
> 
> This is offtopic but I wanted to say thanks in regards to your post about my pepper mill photo I posted today in the photo gallery. I tried to reply directly to your post in the photo gallery but it seems the system didn't want me to, I don't quite understand that but I'm still new here. Maybe I'll get it figured out I hope.
> 
> ...


 
Your very welcome!! 
On the members photos, you can't use the quick reply. You have to click on post reply. It took me a few tries to figure it out.


----------



## amber (Mar 30, 2006)

In addition to the above named veggies, I also like fresh spinach in my lasagna, and I think asiago cheese would work well in addition to the other cheeses such as ricotta, mozzarella, and parmesan.  Wow, I think I'll have to make lasagna soon!


----------



## mill-maker (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh, ok, now I got it. I'll have to remember that.

Thanks for the help!


----------

